# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Кафе

## Mikhail

Джая Радхе! Подскажите, пожалуйста, продолжает ли функционировать Вайшнавское кафе в ТЦ Старт?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Продолжает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сегодня в Москве открылось новое кафе "Сатва" в центре индийской культуры по адресу Куусинена 19а.

----------


## Aziz

Не знаю как сейчас, но стеклянные окна-витрины кафе Саттва вроде никак не используются для его рекламы. А ведь это идеальная рекламная площадь - ярко освещенные цветные фото красивых блюд завлекали бы всех и со временем туда ездила бы вся Москва и доходы храма подскочили бы на порядок..

А кафе Ганга значит осталась в Старте.. Разлука  храмом? Она всегда его сопровождала..(

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> А кафе Ганга значит осталась в Старте.. Разлука  храмом? Она всегда его сопровождала..(


http://www.ganga-cafe.ru/contacts

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А в кафе "саттва" все продаваемое-только прасад или есть исключения? И еще вопрос-прасад каких Божеств там продают в связи с тем, что у нас теперь в Храме 2 алтаря-как обычно, Даял-Нитай или Господа Джаганнатха также?

----------


## Амира

> А кафе Ганга значит осталась в Старте.. Разлука  храмом? Она всегда его сопровождала..(





> http://www.ganga-cafe.ru/contacts


Особенно радует реклама казино, ставок на спорт и других онлайн развлечений на их сайте. Ешьте прасад, играйте в казино, делайте ставки на спорт и будьте счастливы!  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Особенно радует реклама казино, ставок на спорт и других онлайн развлечений на их сайте. Ешьте прасад, играйте в казино, делайте ставки на спорт и будьте счастливы!


Не увидел вообще никаких рекламных баннеров на сайте кафе "Ганга".

----------


## Aryan

У меня тоже без рекламы, и блокировщик ничего не выключал.

----------


## Амира

Есть такой вид рекламы, которая показывается или не показывается в определенной стране или регионе страны. Возможно здесь такая.
Смотрите в разделе информация.



Или в вот в шапке сайта:



При нажатии на эти ссылки открываются сайты о которых я говорила:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

у меня нет никаких лишних окон, и ссылок на букмекерскую контору. и в принципе нет ссылок на какую либо рекламу. 

хм, при заходе на сайте с мобильного устройства есть ссылка на букмекерскую контору. любопытно... браузер и провайдер одни и те же.

народ, разбирающийся в таких вопросах, в чем дело? подскажете?

----------


## Амира

Чтобы увидеть нужно перейти на главную страницу http://www.ganga-cafe.ru/. В разных браузерах у меня показывает одинаково.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

ох, и правда есть на главной странице. и в виндоус, и в андроид.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Особенно радует реклама казино, ставок на спорт и других онлайн развлечений на их сайте. Ешьте прасад, играйте в казино, делайте ставки на спорт и будьте счастливы!


Поставьте на браузер AdBlocker и будет вам счастье.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Исчезнет вся реклама.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

поставить блокировщик то не проблема. у меня два, и они блокируют данный вид рекламы только принудительно.

хотелось бы понять, это ошибка, или условие хостинга или еще что. на других страницах нет рекламы, только на главной. 
и...принудительно ставишь в блок одно, вылезает другое с подобной формулировкой типа ставки на спорт.

----------


## Александр Н

Мне думается, выше приведена ссылка на старый сайт, который они забросили.
Новый выглядит так http://cafe-ganga.ru/
Телефон в контактах там тот же, что и на скриншоте выше.
И с этим сайтом все в порядке.
А старый у меня ни с одного устройства не открывается.

----------


## Aryan

Явно взломаный сайт,догрузили свои ссылки умельцы.Можно сообщить через контакты, и и узнать ситуацию из первоисточника, если кому интересно.

----------


## Александр Н

Написал им в форме обратной связи.

----------

